# 20-somethings in Bangkok



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Any 20somethings in Bangkok? Newly arrived and looking to make friends


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morrisa614 said:


> Any 20somethings in Bangkok? Newly arrived and looking to make friends



Morrisa,


Are you male? Female? A drinker? There are hundreds of venues where expats hang out but bars are at the top of the list. If you're a male you will probably find a LOT of company at various and sundry bars and similar venues. Most are there for companionship - which is to say, the girls! If you're a female you will always be welcome but you'll also face some stiff competition for the males you might be interested in. They DO have home court advantage!

Other places expats hang out that I've noticed are around Sukhumvit Soi 4 [near the Nana Hotel, bars, restaurants etc.] and the other really big area is backpacker's heaven, Khao San Road. This latter usually attracts more backpackers and young people. The city buses go right by there from the Sukhumvit area and it's cheap and I think the Sky Train does as well. Be a bit careful due to the recent hostilities and avoid ANY and ALL large gatherings of Thais. If you stumble on one get out of Dodge - fast!

Serendipity2


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

I am a female and I do consider myself a drinker. In light of the current political situation and curfews, going out at night will be a bit tough for me to do. Although I have absolutely no orientation of the city yet, I think both places you mentioned are going to be difficult for me to get to w/the MRT shut down. (I live near the Mo Chit stop.) 

I realized coming here that I would have pretty stiff competition as far as meeting a guy goes. That's not really what I'm interested in. I just want to make some friends around my age with similar interests to go out with. Also, as not only a female, but a rather petite female (yes, even for an American....I've noticed when I walk around the streets here I'm pretty much the average size, even shorter sometimes!) I think going to bars alone would probably not be the best idea out there. 

I certainly will be careful with everything going on, but I absolutely hope it ends soon so that I can start school and meet my fellow teachers. 

Thanks for the info, though! When things calm down I'll head over there. 



Serendipity2 said:


> Morrisa,
> 
> 
> Are you male? Female? A drinker? There are hundreds of venues where expats hang out but bars are at the top of the list. If you're a male you will probably find a LOT of company at various and sundry bars and similar venues. Most are there for companionship - which is to say, the girls! If you're a female you will always be welcome but you'll also face some stiff competition for the males you might be interested in. They DO have home court advantage!
> ...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morrisa614 said:


> I am a female and I do consider myself a drinker. In light of the current political situation and curfews, going out at night will be a bit tough for me to do. Although I have absolutely no orientation of the city yet, I think both places you mentioned are going to be difficult for me to get to w/the MRT shut down. (I live near the Mo Chit stop.)
> 
> I realized coming here that I would have pretty stiff competition as far as meeting a guy goes. That's not really what I'm interested in. I just want to make some friends around my age with similar interests to go out with. Also, as not only a female, but a rather petite female (yes, even for an American....I've noticed when I walk around the streets here I'm pretty much the average size, even shorter sometimes!) I think going to bars alone would probably not be the best idea out there.
> 
> ...



Morrisa,

You shouldn't have any troubles getting around during the days - even in the more dicey areas but at night it's a bit more of a problem. Still, I'm sure that buses are running up/down Sukhumvit Boulevard so you should be able to get to Soi 4 [just before the freeway by a couple of blocks] and there is a whole different world there - mostly expats and from all over. Mostly males but many females as well. The Khao San Road area is younger but mostly backpackers on their "world tour". Were it me [but i'm not much of a drinker] I would opt for the Sukhumvit/Nana area as it's more interesting. Enjoy Bangkok!

If you want to get a good but cheap meal go to the Emporium, 5th floor, Thai food court - great food, modest prices! My favorites are green papaya salad and fried chicken with sticky rice and sweet chili sauce! 

If you haven't gone on a tour of the Floating Market, it's worth doing. There are two - the one in town and the one out of town. I've been on both tours and each is very good but I like the one in town, across the Chao Phraya River and up several klangs in a long tail boat. On the way you'll stop at a snake farm and watch trainers work with cobras and see a mongoose fight a cobra - but they save the snake - not that there is a shortage but they're Buddhists and don't believe in killing unnecessarily.


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Yes...it shouldn't be hard...but unfortunately I've been desperately searching my travel book on Thailand as well as the internet to try to figure out where I even am on a map and maybe I'm a moron or something but I just can't figure it out. I literally have no clue how to figure out addresses here yet and my contacts from the school that hired me are being less than helpful. I really appreciate all your suggestions and I wish I could figure out how to get there. Unfortunately I'm sitting here in my apartment all alone right now, crying because I can't even figure out how to get anywhere, even if the trains hadn't been shut down since I got here on Thursday. (I live nearest to the Mo Chit station). My soi is across the road from the Elephant Building and that is literally all I know. I feel so helpless 



Serendipity2 said:


> Morrisa,
> 
> You shouldn't have any troubles getting around during the days - even in the more dicey areas but at night it's a bit more of a problem. Still, I'm sure that buses are running up/down Sukhumvit Boulevard so you should be able to get to Soi 4 [just before the freeway by a couple of blocks] and there is a whole different world there - mostly expats and from all over. Mostly males but many females as well. The Khao San Road area is younger but mostly backpackers on their "world tour". Were it me [but i'm not much of a drinker] I would opt for the Sukhumvit/Nana area as it's more interesting. Enjoy Bangkok!
> 
> ...


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morrisa614 said:


> Yes...it shouldn't be hard...but unfortunately I've been desperately searching my travel book on Thailand as well as the internet to try to figure out where I even am on a map and maybe I'm a moron or something but I just can't figure it out. I literally have no clue how to figure out addresses here yet and my contacts from the school that hired me are being less than helpful. I really appreciate all your suggestions and I wish I could figure out how to get there. Unfortunately I'm sitting here in my apartment all alone right now, crying because I can't even figure out how to get anywhere, even if the trains hadn't been shut down since I got here on Thursday. (I live nearest to the Mo Chit station). My soi is across the road from the Elephant Building and that is literally all I know. I feel so helpless



Morrisa,

Cheer up, things will get worse! JUST KIDDING!  Here's a link - do a cut and paste into your browser's address line. There are bus route maps you can buy that will help you - you will need one in English but it will give the route numbers and show you streets in Bangkok. That will get you mobile. It will take a bit of time to orient yourself as Bangkok is a BIG city but the main routes will come to you quickly enough. Learn both the bus routes you need and the Sky Train to those few places you'll visit.

Buses in Bangkok

During the day and early evenings walk around and get to know your neighborhood. There should be all kinds of shops, stores, markets and places to explore. The people should be very friendly, courteous and helpful. Most will know little English but almost always someone will have a son or daughter that does speak enough English to be of help! Thailand is very safe during the day and reasonably safe at night so don't be afraid to wander around but do be aware of your surroundings and don't wander down lanes in the middle of the night unless you live there! Still, you'll probably be safer there than in your home town.

Back to the Sky Train - you are at the far end [north end] of the main line. Get on the train - you can only go one way so it's impossible to get lost - even for us Yanks - and ride that train to the far end - On Nut. See map..... You're near N8 on the route.

Bangkok Mass Transit System Public Company Limited.

When you buy your ticket, though, buy it for Nana Station - it's ten stations from you. The last, On Nut is 16 stops. Ride all the way out to On Nut and then back to Nana - that will give you a bird's eye view of Bangkok. You should be able to do that during the day even though there's a curfew at night. At night? Just wander around your neighborhood until the curfew ends but see if buses are running. If they are you could go to either Khao San Road area or Nana area - both will have LOTS of expats, world travelers etc. 

Most important BE EXCITED. You're in one of the most exciting places in the world, the food is great, living is fairly cheap, people are very nice and it's pretty safe. At least when they're not shooting one another. There is a lot you can learn on the Internet too - whether this site or just doing searches for interesting places to visit. If you love architecture and have a camera do visit the Grand Royal Palace and Temple of the Emerald Buddha - it's fairly close to you. The tour of the floating market? Go to a hotel close by and you should be able to book a tour - probably $10 or so. You can even go online and find out about that tour. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Morrisa614 said:


> Yes...it shouldn't be hard...but unfortunately I've been desperately searching my travel book on Thailand as well as the internet to try to figure out where I even am on a map and maybe I'm a moron or something but I just can't figure it out. I literally have no clue how to figure out addresses here yet and my contacts from the school that hired me are being less than helpful. I really appreciate all your suggestions and I wish I could figure out how to get there. Unfortunately I'm sitting here in my apartment all alone right now, crying because I can't even figure out how to get anywhere, even if the trains hadn't been shut down since I got here on Thursday. (I live nearest to the Mo Chit station). My soi is across the road from the Elephant Building and that is literally all I know. I feel so helpless




Morrisa,

Good news regarding the curfew....

"BANGKOK (AFP) -- Thai authorities on Thursday imposed a curfew for three more nights in Bangkok and 23 other provinces to quell conflict in the aftermath of an army offensive against anti-government protesters.

A meeting chaired by Prime Minister Abhisit Vejjajiva "agreed to impose the curfew to better secure the area and curtail their activities", said Dithaporn Sasasmit, spokesman for the army-run Internal Security Operation Command.

A curfew was ordered in Bangkok and 23 provinces Wednesday night between 8pm and 6am to control looting and arson that broke out after the deadly campaign to close down the "Red Shirts" six-week occupation of central Bangkok.

However, the new curfew would be shortened to between 9pm and 5am, Dithaporn said, "to lessen the effect on the public".


Soon you'll be able to get around on buses and the Sky Train and stay out with no problem. You should have no problem during the days. Enjoy! 

Serendipity2


----------



## gino (Jul 20, 2009)

If you have a business card or brochure for your apartment, you'll be able to find a taxi driver to bring you back, but you may need to ask more than one. Thai's don't like to lose face, particularly in front of foreigners. If you hand an English document to a Thai who doesn't speak English, you will confuse him/her and he/she may try to save face by studying the document interminally, trying to fathom its meaning. It's best to begin by asking if they speak English. If not, thank them politely and ask somebody else. Then ask if they can read English. Your apartment manager may also be able to furnish maps in both Thai and English. 

Unfortunately, there are two places called Mo Chit. One is the BTS station, another is a sort of bus terminal several kilometers away, I think to the west. 

You might want to play it safe and simply take a taxi to your school the first day. It might cost six or eight bucks, but it's better than making a poor impression by arriving late the first day of classes.


----------



## Morrisa614 (May 18, 2010)

Well, thankfully the one place I do know how to get to is my school. It's within walking distance which is wonderful. I'm just praying it opens on Monday so I don't have to deal with my cabin fever any longer! I went and walked around Major today and many of the stores were closed. I hope all this ends soon so I can be free to explore more (and be safe!)



ginocox said:


> If you have a business card or brochure for your apartment, you'll be able to find a taxi driver to bring you back, but you may need to ask more than one. Thai's don't like to lose face, particularly in front of foreigners. If you hand an English document to a Thai who doesn't speak English, you will confuse him/her and he/she may try to save face by studying the document interminally, trying to fathom its meaning. It's best to begin by asking if they speak English. If not, thank them politely and ask somebody else. Then ask if they can read English. Your apartment manager may also be able to furnish maps in both Thai and English.
> 
> Unfortunately, there are two places called Mo Chit. One is the BTS station, another is a sort of bus terminal several kilometers away, I think to the west.
> 
> You might want to play it safe and simply take a taxi to your school the first day. It might cost six or eight bucks, but it's better than making a poor impression by arriving late the first day of classes.


----------



## UniReb (Mar 2, 2011)

Do try Khao San Road, you may like it there in that young Westerner backpacker partying scene.


----------

